# RB20DET vs RB25DE



## juderoberts (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm Strongly considering changing from my RB20E Engine to either RB20DET or RB25DE but i would first like to know concerning maintenence wise how costly would it be to maintain both comparision wise. The other is in terms of Acceleration & Power which one i better. I currently drive a Nissan C33 Medalist which is transmission but i would certainly be going Gearbox.


----------

